# Clubs for new player



## magichat (Oct 20, 2006)

hi, im new to this forum, and fairly new to golf, and am looking to buy a good set of clubs. as i will not be playing alot (maybe once every other week), and dont plan on ever getting too good, im looking for something that is cheap, but will let me have fun while playing. right now, i am playing with 40 year old spalding clubs, that are very heavy and not really fun. the woods are actually wooden. ive been looking for a while, and think ive found a good company, as ive had nothing but good reveiws for it online, but id like to ask you guys. what do you think of pine meadows, or more specifically, this club set

irons and hybrids:
Pinemeadow Excel Mid Launch Irons >> 2, 3-PW, SW, AW and LW

driver and fairway woods:
Pinemeadow Excel Driver and Fairway Woods >> 1, 3, 5, 7 and 9

hybrid (3i)
Hybrid Woods by Pinemeadow Golf: Excel Series

thank you

Matt D.


----------



## Capn Ramius (Oct 16, 2006)

Forget about the 2I. Think about dropping the 3I. With a hybrid, it's superfluous. Make sure you have a return option on the wedges, other than the PW, if you are not happy with their appearance and you suspect a lack of bounce.

The 7W and 9W also seem superfluous. If you are basing your new set on your old set, I'm guessing you either use a cart when you golf, or think Schwartzenegger is a skinny sissy.

I've heard good things about Pinemeadows. But prepare yourself for an adjustment with a dip in your scores for a while, unless you get out to the range and hit a few buckets first. Some people do have instant improvement, but few have as big an upgrade as you are contemplating.

Good luck. Let us know how the new set works out.


----------



## demetri (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi i bought a set of Wilson Gear Effect a few years back as my first set of clubs.
I think they are great! I currently play off 25 so still learning. When i get down to 15 i'll upgrade.

Cant comment on the clubs you mentioned, but good luck in your choice!!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

I would say that you are buying to many clubs. as ramius says, you dont need a 3 or 2 iron if you have a hybrid, and a 7 and 9 wood seems a bit wasteful.

oh yeah and welcome to the forum


----------



## magichat (Oct 20, 2006)

im sorry, i wasnt very clear there. i was only going to buy the 3-pw maybe a sand wedge, and 1 3 and 5 wood. also, i think any clubs i get will be an upgrade from mine.


----------



## magichat (Oct 20, 2006)

double....


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well that makes more sense.


----------

